# Karma???



## ILuvCowparsely (14 January 2016)

Won't say too  much   as we get slapped with infraction if we mention this crowd.

 But is is Karma??

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...investigation_after_horses_are_spray_painted/

He  is worried about the welfare of his horses???  it is not us that do the things to horses it is his ethnic minority.


----------



## popsdosh (14 January 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Won't say too  much   as we get slapped with infraction if we mention this crowd.

 But is is Karma??

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...investigation_after_horses_are_spray_painted/

He  is worried about the welfare of his horses???  it is not us that do the things to horses it is his ethnic minority.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry! their are good and bad in all communities dont make assumptions because of peoples backgrounds.! If it had not mentioned he was a traveller you never would have made those comments, Must be honest it doesnt look to me like he spray painted his own horses so guess the stuck up townies of Chessington are the law breakers this time but hey dont want to stick a label on them!!!!


----------



## twiggy2 (14 January 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Sorry! their are good and bad in all communities dont make assumptions because of peoples backgrounds.! If it had not mentioned he was a traveller you never would have made those comments, Must be honest it doesnt look to me like he spray painted his own horses so guess the stuck up townies of Chessington are the law breakers this time but hey dont want to stick a label on them!!!!
		
Click to expand...

this


----------



## Princess16 (14 January 2016)

How can you be so bigoted ? Innocent horses have been targeted . There are good and bad in every race / community .


----------



## Lizzie66 (14 January 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Won't say too  much as we get slapped with infraction if we mention this crowd.

But is is Karma??

He  is worried about the welfare of his horses???  it is not us that do the things to horses it is his ethnic minority.
		
Click to expand...

No its not karma, it appears to be a total bigot posting on here. 

Karma would be something similar happening to your horses having shown no sympathy to this gentleman.


----------



## Damnation (14 January 2016)

Karma for what?

Legally renting the land for his animals?

Legally buying the land for his animals?

Being concerned for the welfare of his horses on the land he owns after vandalism?

I don't see where the karma is coming from? I would never wish this on anyone, especially a gentleman who has obviously done nothing wrong.

He isn't fly grazing, he hasn't stolen the land, his horses are well cared for, he appears to be genuinely concerned about his horses. I don't understand how you could be so judgemental. That attitude is what is wrong with this world.

And the average british Joe Bloggs is more than capable of horrendus acts to horses.

http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._she____kept_living_horses_with_carcasses___/


----------



## Princess16 (14 January 2016)

HGA-12

He  is worried about the welfare of his horses???  it is not us that do the things to horses it is his ethnic minority.[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			How utterly ignorant you are ? So every single welfare case is caused by the travelling community ? Coz every single non traveller looks after their equines so well the rescues don't exist for their horses . 

Please think before you post in future !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 January 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Sorry! their are good and bad in all communities dont make assumptions because of peoples backgrounds.! If it had not mentioned he was a traveller you never would have made those comments, Must be honest it doesnt look to me like he spray painted his own horses so guess the stuck up townies of Chessington are the law breakers this time but hey dont want to stick a label on them!!!!
		
Click to expand...

 OFGS

  Why the hell do you think someone did this?? 

because they liked this guy?
because he looks after his horses really well?
Because they like this community??
because they felt like it???


 No most likely because *THEY*  ie the person who did this  does not like  this group and took it out on him.  Which is what I meant by   this person taking it out on him.


----------



## ester (14 January 2016)

I am sorry but where is there any evidence that these horses have had cruelty and pain inflicted on them by their owner??


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 January 2016)

ester said:



			I am sorry but where is there any evidence that these horses have had cruelty and pain inflicted on them by their owner??
		
Click to expand...

Their not Ester - I never said they were. Someone who went on to his property for the reason of making their opinions obvious and felt spraying the horses and caravan their way( maybe ) for the bad other people do may come across as karma  to some people.

 I think the person who did this had a  reason, which is taking it out on any person from this group. I  should have worded the post a bit better like   *Is this person who did this seeking Karma*.    Did not think I would be strung and quartered.  I forgot  this is H&H and you have to write so clearly what you mean or people think this is your opinion not someone else's.


----------



## ester (14 January 2016)

But karma doesn't usually work against entire races does it, it's against individuals.


----------



## Damnation (14 January 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			OFGS

  Why the hell do you think someone did this?? 

because they liked this guy?
because he looks after his horses really well?
Because they like this community??
because they felt like it???


 No most likely because *THEY*  ie the person who did this  does not like  this group and took it out on him.  Which is what I meant by   this person taking it out on him.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know this man?

It could be some destructive youths with nothing better to do than to shoot up in someone elses caravan and find it funny to graffiti it and the horses. Which is disgusting behaviour and is never justified, so I don't see where Karma would come into it? 

OP - I am sad to see such a narrow minded opinion. If the word traveller hadn't been in that article I am sure you would have been outraged at the way he had been treated.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 January 2016)

OP, you really take the ruddy biscuit this time.  
Why dont YOU find out FACTS before posting inane drivel? :mad3:
If you bothered to do research, or even ask the odd question first, then there would have been NO need for your 'alleging' 1st post.
I've been there, seen the horses (all well kept & looked after). They are NOt the ones that are straying, nor do they cause a problem.
There ARE a lot of 'estate youths' causing untold issues all round that area.

First time in a long time I have used it, but *plonk* you are going onto Ignore

To add, yes, I think you should have an infraction for your derogatory comments :mad3:


----------



## Damnation (14 January 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			I think the person who did this had a  reason, which is taking it out on any person from this group. I  should have worded the post a bit better like   *Is this person who did this seeking Karma*.    Did not think I would be strung and quartered.  I forgot  this is H&H and you have to write so clearly what you mean or people think this is your opinion not someone else's.
		
Click to expand...

This is the same for all communication OP - typed communication can be misconstrued when you do not type clearly.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 January 2016)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			OP, you really take the ruddy biscuit this time.  
Why dont YOU find out FACTS before posting inane drivel? :mad3:
If you bothered to do research, or even ask the odd question first, then there would have been NO need for your 'alleging' 1st post.
I've been there, seen the horses (all well kept & looked after). They are NOt the ones that are straying, nor do they cause a problem.
There ARE a lot of 'estate youths' causing untold issues all round that area.

First time in a long time I have used it, but *plonk* you are going onto Ignore

To add, yes, I think you should have an infraction for your derogatory comments :mad3:
		
Click to expand...

FWIW this is not my opinion I was speaking  for the **** who did this


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 January 2016)

Damnation said:



			This is the same for all communication OP - typed communication can be misconstrued when you do not type clearly.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I  know as as I explained to Ester in pm - this is not my opinion I was presuming that was why  the **** did this to this guy and his horses.


----------



## EQUIDAE (14 January 2016)

Reported - bloody racist!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Reported - bloody racist!
		
Click to expand...

 Try reading my post above before  name calling. I am not   and never will be. FWIW   I have a friend who lives in a caravan so name calling is a bit harsh when it is not true. 


I already explained my wording could have been better and I said it was the person who did the spray painting was getting some sort of anger out on this guy.  For once and for all  this is not my opinion I was voicing why the offender might have done this.


----------



## EQUIDAE (14 January 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Try reading my post above before  name calling. I am not   and never will be. FWIW   I have a friend who lives in a caravan so name calling is a bit harsh when it is not true. 


I already explained my wording could have been better and I said it was the person who did the spray painting was getting some sort of anger out on this guy.  For once and for all  this is not my opinion I was voicing why the offender might have done this.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish. You say that now you have been called out on it.

"one of my friends lives in a caravan" pmsl. Thats the typical response of a bigot - as if having one minority friend justifies their comments.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Rubbish. You say that now you have been called out on it.

"one of my friends lives in a caravan" pmsl. Thats the typical response of a bigot - as if having one minority friend justifies their comments.
		
Click to expand...

  OMG    w/e  can't make it any simpler for you so I wont try.


----------



## EQUIDAE (14 January 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			OMG    w/e  can't make it any simpler for you so I wont try.
		
Click to expand...

What a charmer... In true fashion bigot fashion, rather than simply apologising and saying it won't happen again, they try and belittle. You do realise that the more you post the more you look like a an awful person?

I have an IQ of 143 - I'm don't need things dumbing down for me. Point a finger and have 3 pointing right back at you. Maybe you need it spelling out to you that postings like this have no place in this day and age.


----------



## Orca (14 January 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Won't say too  much   as we get slapped with infraction if we mention this crowd.

 But is is Karma??

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...investigation_after_horses_are_spray_painted/

He  is worried about the welfare of his horses???  it is not us that do the things to horses it is his ethnic minority.
		
Click to expand...

HG, there is a clear and undeniable air of xenophobia in your OP. "This crowd", "His ethnic minority" - divisive speech, accusations. Hate to also pull the 'I have a minority friend' card but I actually did know a traveller, one of many but this one in particular was one of the kindest, most intuitive horsemen I have ever met. He would have been horrified by some of the methods I've seen used by some people in mainstream equitation. Every time I see these posts (and wasn't there another one just yesterday or the day before?), I feel pretty damn angry. The other reason for why is that even where there actually is a horse welfare issue, alienation via bigotry is not the route to resolution.


----------



## rachk89 (14 January 2016)

I fail to see how we could have misunderstood you. You put:




			But is is Karma??

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/n...spray_painted/

He is worried about the welfare of his horses??? it is not us that do the things to horses it is his ethnic minority.
		
Click to expand...

You've asked if what happened to him is karma? Why else would you ask that unless you felt he deserved it? Then said that we dont do things to horses unlike what people of his belief do to horses.

Now some gypsies do mistreat horses, just like how some non-gypsies mistreat horses (I refer you to the person in Horse care and feeding who works at a vets and has two welfare cases of horses under her care). From what I have personally seen of the gypsy community, they take care of their horses immensely well, they love them and believe them to be part of the family, which again is more than I can say for some who see their horses as money only and get rid of them as soon as they are too old for their job. 

Who gives a damn about how they live or who they are? I find the treatment of gypsies in this country to be ridiculous and horrible. Frankly there are a few lessons that could be learnt from their community for our own.

You have no argument to go back on and the 'I have a friend who lives in a caravan' card is pointless. Many people live in caravans and arent considered gypsies, its a certain lifestyle. The best thing you can do is apologise for this and then it can all go away. You clearly have too much pride for that though. Shame you forgot about their pride before you damned them all with one post.


----------



## twiggy2 (14 January 2016)

I don't understand why this thread has not been removed


----------



## EQUIDAE (14 January 2016)

twiggy2 said:



			I don't understand why this thread has not been removed
		
Click to expand...

Neither can I - I've reported it for racism too


----------



## twiggy2 (14 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Neither can I - I've reported it for racism too
		
Click to expand...

I have reported it too before I replied


----------



## EQUIDAE (14 January 2016)

Karma was what happened to the idiot driver behind me earlier - temp minus 3 and ice on the road after the snow had thawed and refroze. I was driving on a national speed limit road at 40-45 mph (maybe even a bit fast for the road conditions) and there was an idiot behind me pulling up close, dropping back, pulling sideways to give me full glare of their full beams (I'd put my rearview mirror on dim). After a couple of minutes of this I pulled over as I feared they were going to cause an accident. A couple of miles further down the road I saw that the car had spun out of control and hit a dry stone wall. There were a couple of other cars there so I didn't stop - imagine if they hadn't been there, would I have been able to bite my tongue? I do hope he was OK though and has learned his lesson.


----------



## popsdosh (14 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Neither can I - I've reported it for racism too
		
Click to expand...

Maybe its been left for a reason??

Karma works both ways and maybe an example needs to be set rather than just removing it so its hidden!


----------



## luckyoldme (14 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Karma was what happened to the idiot driver behind me earlier - temp minus 3 and ice on the road after the snow had thawed and refroze. I was driving on a national speed limit road at 40-45 mph (maybe even a bit fast for the road conditions) and there was an idiot behind me pulling up close, dropping back, pulling sideways to give me full glare of their full beams (I'd put my rearview mirror on dim). After a couple of minutes of this I pulled over as I feared they were going to cause an accident. A couple of miles further down the road I saw that the car had spun out of control and hit a dry stone wall. There were a couple of other cars there so I didn't stop - imagine if they hadn't been there, would I have been able to bite my tongue? I do hope he was OK though and has learned his lesson.
		
Click to expand...

Its not often that Karma comes round so quickly, how nice (obviously assuming he/she wasn t hurt!)


----------



## EQUIDAE (14 January 2016)

luckyoldme said:



			Its not often that Karma comes round so quickly, how nice (obviously assuming he/she wasn t hurt!)
		
Click to expand...

He was up and about thankfully. I'm just thankful I was going slow enough to stop in time (but even so only just)


----------

